# What Rosi really said about the Rousey/Tate fight.



## Tez3 (Jun 24, 2012)

In the latest copy of Fighter's Only mag, there's an article with Rosi Sexton's name on, I know the mag sells outside the UK and as this was about an American fight it will be in the American editions at least, however what's there is not what Rosi wrote, here's what she did...
http://rosisexton.wordpress.com/2012/06/24/the-rousey-tate-armbar-fighters-only-column/


----------

